# O.K., did I get ripped?



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

I just couldn't turn it down. I was in a C.C. store recently, just studying televisions and coveting Sony's 46 inch XBR. I thought, "well, in a few years", when what did my eyes gaze upon? A 67 inch Samsung HL-R6768W 1080p DLP for $1800. It was a diplay model and they were unloading it and unloading it quick. The price tag was higher and after some haggling, I gave $1800.

The salesman said it was a year old model. The pic looked great in-store and even better when I got it home. The only thing I regret now is that I missed the whole football season with it.

I have hi-def channels offered by my cable company free for 6 months along with the local channels and I am beginning to think I made the best purchase of my life.

Somebody burst my bubble and tell me I got ripped off. I am just too happy!


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

No bubble bursting here. Just a word of advice to be sure and pick up a calibration DVD (e.g. Avia) and get that thing looking even better. Some video rental stores carry these sorts of discs - or perhaps your local library carries a copy. Otherwise, find a thread on your TV on a forum like avsforum and see if anyone has posted their calibrated settings.

Enjoy and don't worry about missing the football season - it sucked (go bears ). Besides, baseball is just around the corner. I find myself watching alot more baseball since getting my HDTV. Oh, and then there's golf in HD. ****, I even watch Nascar when its in HD and I really don't care for Nascar. 


Mitch


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey sounds like you made a great purchase - even more so since you're thrilled with it.

Now go out and buy an an HD-DVD player and enjoy some true Hi-Def movies!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Mitch G said:


> No bubble bursting here. Just a word of advice to be sure and pick up a calibration DVD (e.g. Avia) and get that thing looking even better. Some video rental stores carry these sorts of discs - or perhaps your local library carries a copy. Otherwise, find a thread on your TV on a forum like avsforum and see if anyone has posted their calibrated settings.
> 
> Enjoy and don't worry about missing the football season - it sucked (go bears ). Besides, baseball is just around the corner. I find myself watching alot more baseball since getting my HDTV. Oh, and then there's golf in HD. ****, I even watch Nascar when its in HD and I really don't care for Nascar.
> 
> ...


I have heard some rumors that I can self-calibrate my device. It sounds suspicious and I am leary. Is this process anything like what you are talking about in reference to a "calibration DVD"?

And I am unfamiliar with a forum called "avsforum". Is that a thread on this forum?

I was rootin' for the Bears on account of Moose. I liked his T.D. catch!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

basementjack said:


> Hey sounds like you made a great purchase - even more so since you're thrilled with it.
> 
> Now go out and buy an an HD-DVD player and enjoy some true Hi-Def movies!


Yes, I also purchased a Denon theater 5.1 system. It came with a 1080i upconverting DVD player. Recently got my HDMI cables and optical line hooked up.

Watched Lord of the Rings series - UNBELIEVABLE pic and sound.

No more movie theaters for me! I am in television heaven!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like a great buy to me... congrats... :T


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Stores often have to get rid of old models when the new ones come in. So that's how you can get something at a lower price than expected.

AVSForum is a different web site. The most populated but also the most controversial and the post rate is very high. Lots of noise as well as good information. But hard to digest on a regular basis.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I am not familiar with self-calibration on a TV, but it does seem like a fox watching the hen house type of situation. 

In the meantime some of the basics is to turn off any vivid or preconfigured type of video setting and go with "custom." Then, turn sharpness (might be called something else on your TV) all the way down. At first, you'll think it doesn't look right, but in the long run I find it's a better picture.

And, for the record, I prefer the shack over avsforum, but avsforum does have the volume that increases the likelihood of finding a post or thread about your TV. 


Mitch


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... there's probably tons of info on your display at AVS... if you can weed through all the non-sense... which can be painful.

One day we'll be large enough to carry good detailed threads on various products, and without all the other stuff that plagues ASV. We have a few now, but with no more membership than we have, it will be nothing like AVS at this point in time.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The easiest and quickest way to a self calibration is to find a DVD in your collection that has the THX Optimizer on it. It will at the very least get you on your way for Brightness and Contrast. I bought DVE's DVD for optimizing my projector, but it's rather long and dull to get thru it until you learn the menu system.

mechman


----------



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

Congrats on the bargain!!!
As for home calibration. I used the "Avia Guide to Home Theatre" for my projector. It was a little long winded but gave a very good picture. They throw in a lot of extra test shots to use but very little explanation as to how to tune it but overall, it did what I needed. 
I would like to know how it compares to the "Digital Video Essentials" dvd.
Anyone?


----------

